# Yin Fu Bagua Zhang and Judo for self defense



## bMunky (Nov 24, 2005)

Because I have to get a job I cant take Danzan Ryu Jujitsu anymore which sucks, but wasnt my kinda style, I dont really feel it'd work to good in the streets. I'm going to start taking Yin Fu Bagua Zhang by this guy http://www.adamhsusf.com/Index.html and I'm going to start taking Judo under sensei steven siroy. How do you guys think those to will fit together? I know Bagua is a palm exclusive internal system and then I have Judo for throws, takedowns and ground work. I was also wondering how do you think tae kwon do would complement my training? I always wanted to learn powerful kicks like tae kwon do. So how do yout hink these styles would complenent eachother? I just want to hear peoples opinions?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 24, 2005)

well......danzan ryu is a great system, but like anything it takes a considerable investment of your time. Bagua is another system that takes a long time investment in order to become proficient.
anything you learn from judo, you would probably learn in a danzan ryu class.
i would personally concentrate on one school and give it some time to learn some of the basics.......


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 24, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> Because I have to get a job I cant take Danzan Ryu Jujitsu anymore which sucks, but wasnt my kinda style, I dont really feel it'd work to good in the streets. I'm going to start taking Yin Fu Bagua Zhang by this guy http://www.adamhsusf.com/Index.html and I'm going to start taking Judo under sensei steven siroy. How do you guys think those to will fit together? I know Bagua is a palm exclusive internal system and then I have Judo for throws, takedowns and ground work. I was also wondering how do you think tae kwon do would complement my training? I always wanted to learn powerful kicks like tae kwon do. So how do yout hink these styles would complenent eachother? I just want to hear peoples opinions?


 
How much time did you put into Danzan Ryu? If you were only there for a short period of time and lack experience in a base art, I would definitely stick with one art for the moment otherwise you'll have "...a little bit of everything and not much of anything".


----------



## bMunky (Nov 24, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> How much time did you put into Danzan Ryu? If you were only there for a short period of time and lack experience in a base art, I would definitely stick with one art for the moment otherwise you'll have "...a little bit of everything and not much of anything".


 
Well, we have a yellow belt test coming up that I wont be participating in so I only have a few months of training in, but it really doesnt matter as that class is out of my time range. I most likey will just stick with judo and bagua as there both in my time range and wont be over doing it with to much training.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 24, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> Well, we have a yellow belt test coming up that I wont be participating in so I only have a few months of training in, but it really doesnt matter as that class is out of my time range. I most likey will just stick with judo and bagua as there both in my time range and wont be over doing it with to much training.


 
Judo is always a good choice, IMO.


----------



## bMunky (Nov 24, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Judo is always a good choice, IMO.


 
Yeah, the reason I want to take it cause I love throws and locks, and in danzan they have all the judo throws and locks and even the illegal ones but theres no sparring in my dojo only kata, and since I cant take it anymore anyways I might as well get into the judo class and atleast be able to spar. I've always been told to supplement my jujitsu or judo training with a striking art and thats why I chose bagua zhang, because not only is it a striking art but it's an internal taoist art and I believe in taoist philosophy and chi. I plan on probably just studying these two for the rest of my life as I'm also confined to certain styles as I have a bowed pinky medacarpal bone from a boxers break that makes it scary to throw a punch so I need to stick with grappling and open hand techniques so that leaves me with jujitsu, judo, bagua, capoeira, and sumo and I dont really want to have to gain an extra 300 pounds or do flips.


----------



## Adept (Nov 24, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> that leaves me with jujitsu, judo, bagua, capoeira, and sumo



What is the jujitsu like? As a rule. I've found jujitsu to be more rounded and more useful in terms of self defence than judo. On the other hand, I've also found that jujitsu varies wildly from school to school.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 24, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> \I'm also confined to certain styles as I have a bowed pinky medacarpal bone from a boxers break that makes it scary to throw a punch so I need to stick with grappling and open hand techniques so that leaves me with jujitsu, judo, bagua, capoeira, and sumo and I dont really want to have to gain an extra 300 pounds or do flips.


 
Sounds to me like you are pre-judging and limiting yourself.  I would think that most systems you could study, even if certain techniques would need to be modified.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> Bagua is another system that takes a long time investment in order to become proficient.



Agreed. Good stuff...but it'll take a long while before you can use it.

Judo is a good system for self-defense, despite being a sport.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Agreed. Good stuff...but it'll take a long while before you can use it.
> 
> Judo is a good system for self-defense, despite being a sport.


 
yup, i would even say that bagua takes longer than most, before it becomes useful, and many people probably never even reach that point.  For those that do, I think it has tremendous potential, tho.


----------



## bMunky (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, it's ok that it takes a while to be good at bagua, I've always wanted to take it so just taking it will be lots of fun for me. If I ever get in a scramble I can just pull out some judo techniques. But also a part of the kung fu class I'm taking the first hour is northern long fist so I guess I'll be studying that too since I'm paying and I dont want to come an hour later to get my personal instruction in bagua so I might as well take northern long fist with the class if I'm paying for it.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

So, how's it going?


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello,  Judo will be all you need?  Try taking on a an experience Judo person?   ..........................Aloha


----------

